# fishing with A holes



## whitetail187 (Mar 3, 2012)

So right at this moment I'm sitting @ the end of the sikes bridge fishing with A holes. Let me explain how this happened. I got here about 3 hours ago and dragged all my gear to the end of the bridge all by myself. I caught a few pinners to use as bait and tried to work a few lures with no luck. Decided to go with live pinners on some of my rods and cut bait on the others. Got all my gear set up,baited, and in the water when this A hole comes up in about a 25ft center console GRADY WHITE named "Bottom Line". Two older guys who I thought that when they saw my rods in the water would move to the next piling. NOPE they drop anchor right on top of my lines. No exaggeration here. When I reeled in one of them it came from under this A holes boat. If anybody happens to know the moron on this boat please tell him I said thanks.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Whip it over the side of the bridge and give em a golden shower


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

isn't he breaking the law?


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

"accidentally" cast into his boat. He's supposed to 50 yards away, I believe (I could be wrong). Or you could just put weights on your line with no lure or anything and keep casting on top of his line.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Would that not apply to the 100yd rule.. Correct me if I am wrong but this was discussed a couple of weeks ago call the law.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

do not bring yourself to his level and cast anything at them its not worth it.

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

send the FWC their way, I think we established that throwing lead is a no no


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

oxbeast1210 said:


> do not bring yourself to his level and cast anything at them its not worth it.
> 
> Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


100% not worth hurting someone. It is B.S. though! I would never pull up on the pier,bridge or any other land locked structure unless no one was around for several hundred yards.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I feel your pain i do all types of fishing pier, kayak, boat . I would never get anywhere near someone fishig from shore

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

FUPAGUNT said:


> Whip it over the side of the bridge and give em a golden shower


Hahaha! Good advice


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

I do believe that one could judge the level of A hole boater by the size of his cobia tower in relation to his boat size.


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

you obviously have a phone so call fwc, we always just bite our lip with these kind of people and they will do it again and again if not confronted by athority


----------



## whitetail187 (Mar 3, 2012)

I just kept throwing my bait closer and closer to the boat without saying a word. Although the older I get the more this kind of stuff makes me want to punch people in the throat for this kind of idiocy. I guess they got tired of me cuz they just left


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

You have a phone , call FWC, I have the #'s set in on my phone so I don't have to look em up at a later time, I have no tolerance for stupid


----------



## whitetail187 (Mar 3, 2012)

I didn't know this was something that fwc would respond to, but I do now.


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

i forgot to mention, many people have also stated before take pics and let them see you do it.
I wonder if fwc or marine patrol has a # you could text pics or email


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

whitetail187 said:


> I didn't know this was something that fwc would respond to, but I do now.


Only if they are extremely bored and within sight.


----------



## whitetail187 (Mar 3, 2012)

the A holes


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

this is gonna get good if this boat owner is on the forum!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I feel your pain, but they have just as much right to fish there as you do. Just like a public wreck...the courteous thing to do might be to move on, but if they anchor up they are within their right to do so. Concerning the stated law...what is the minimum actual distance from a pier?


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 21, 2011)

I really don't see the big deal. It looks like they are anchored right behind the fender, I see boats there fishing all the time.


----------



## jplvr (Mar 7, 2011)

I can't figure out the orientation of the picture in relationship to the bridge/pier. I have fished the west side of the bridge for bait some times. I didn't realize I could possibly be one of "those guys." Granted, I didn't anchor.

I assume he pulled up under the bridge, dropped anchor, and the drift had him going West... but then I can't figure out how you got the angle for that pic, if correct.


----------



## Shane Lewis (Mar 31, 2012)

Crab Man said:


> I really don't see the big deal. It looks like they are anchored right behind the fender, I see boats there fishing all the time.


I see both sides of the deal. If it were me stuck fishing from the bridge. I would have engaged in a friendly conversation with the boat owner saying, "Nice boat!!! Wish I had a boat like that. Then I could go fish all the great spots and not stuck fishing from this damn bridge... hint .. hint..." Maybe then he would see what he was doing. If not, then I would fish as close to his boat as I could from the bridge. After all you were there first.
It's just not the right thing to do when you have a boat. If you want to fish the bridge. Drive your truck over to the bridge and fish. Save the gas in the boat and you don't have to wash the boat down afterwards:thumbsup:.


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 21, 2011)

It really cracks me up how bridge fishermen think you can take a boat out and just stop anywhere in the bay and kill the fish. 99% of the time I am fishing in the bay out of a boat I am fishing near a piece of structure that I could get to from land if I really tried.


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

FUPAGUNT said:


> Whip it over the side of the bridge and give em a golden shower


I just got a good laugh. :thumbup::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## whitetail187 (Mar 3, 2012)

I hear ya crabman, just thought it was kinda rude to drive the boat over my lines. I guess It's the way I was raised. It's something I wouldn't do. I have no idea about the legality or who has the right of way or if the FWC could give a crap. I just know I wouldn't do it to anybody else. I would equate it to being out in the gulf and somebody pulling up right next to you to fish.


----------



## Shane Lewis (Mar 31, 2012)

Crab Man said:


> It really cracks me up how bridge fishermen think you can take a boat out and just stop anywhere in the bay and kill the fish. 99% of the time I am fishing in the bay out of a boat I am fishing near a piece of structure that I could get to from land if I really tried.


Like I said I see both sides... But we all can agree that if your restricted to fishing the a bridge you don't have as many options as a boat owner. But if you don't have respect for your "fellow angler" who is restricted to the spots he can cast to from the bridged, drop anchor right under him. Screw him right!!! Tell him to buy a boat if he doesn't like it. I personally don't lable people as "Pier People or "Bridge Fishermen", but as a "Fellow Angler". Just sayin!!!:watching:


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

knew it, he has a cobia tower:thumbsup:

however, it does look like he is a distance away from you and the bridge


----------



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

It's all a matter of respect, when I'm in my little boat and am fishing bridges I always try to pick a opening no one is fishing. I used to hate it when I fished Sykes and the same thing happened. Don't throw lead at them because you will get into trouble, but if they cast out the side of there boat cast over them and foul there lines. When they realize you doing it on purpose they usually move.

Ted

P.S. He is a bit away from the bridge but they pull right up to the bridge, drop anchor and drift back.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

With a boat like that to be fishing the bridge you really have to be either a moron or an ahole...just sayin...Do like monkeys do and sling some poo at them!


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 21, 2011)

dustyflair said:


> With a boat like that to be fishing the bridge you really have to be either a moron or an ahole...just sayin...Do like monkeys do and sling some poo at them!


Now that is BS. Just because he has a big boat doesn't mean HE HAS to go fish the nipple every time he leaves the dock.

With that said he should have anchored on the east side and put the big bridge between him and the fishing bridge, that's what I usually do. And if I fish where he is at I would be all the way up by the fender another 25-30 yards or so to the west.


----------



## appleguy (Jan 8, 2011)

beeritself said:


> "accidentally" cast into his boat. He's supposed to 50 yards away, I believe (I could be wrong). Or you could just put weights on your line with no lure or anything and keep casting on top of his line.


Doesn't matter if it's an accident or not that is considered "Assault with a deadly missile" and the caster can be charged with a few other things. He does need to be 50 or so ft away from others but then again they did help him bring up a fish :thumbup:


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

if he's anchored in the channel, i believe he's breaking a law...


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Reference for setback rule for boats from piers/docks...?*

I have read references to this "so called" law numerous times on this forum. Could someone PLEASE provide a solid reference for this. No conjecture, just a written legally binding reference. I have researched the USCG and FL boating guides and nothing.

DISCLAIMER - I DO NOT endorse being an inconsiderate boater, which I agree this may have been the case. I just am curious to the rule. The only place that I have seen that has is Fort Pickens and that is to only those who know to look it up in the Federal Parks under Fort Pickens (self imposed limits).

Also, I have fished close enough to the beach (Bob Sikes?) bridge to talk to some nice guys fishing the pilings as I fished along with them from my boat. If I did this incorrectly, I offer my most sincere apologies for those who were offended. Heck, the guys were so nice on the bridge, I invited them to meet me at the shore and join me in the boat! Seriously! 

Thanks in advance. I AM NOT trying to argue either way. I want to be a considerate safe law abiding operator and education is where it all starts. My humble thanks to all who help educate me! I have gathered (whether legal or not) on this forum enough feedback to definitely stay out of casting range!:whistling:

Cheers,

Boatnbob


----------



## SeaBit (Jan 22, 2008)

Blowing up the picture, it looks like the boat name reads, "Cotton Time".


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

Are you on the Pensacola Beach side of the Bob Sikes Bridge Pier? Because by the perspective of the wooden barrier the way it is angling away from where your standing looks that way.

If that is the case those are not boaters because they then would be anchored inside the channel on the east side of the bridge. That is something that I would contact the USCG instead of the FWC. Because I think they would cite the boater being 'procedural' to the letter.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

with a subject title such as this, I would have gussed this would have been a little more colorful by now....


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



amarcafina said:


> You have a phone , call FWC, I have the #'s set in on my phone so I don't have to look em up at a later time, I have no tolerance for stupid


that's what i do, keep the number in your cell phone and call them if the boat doesn't move in a few minutes.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

I can't quote a law right now but, that's a shipping channel and anchoring in it is just plain dumb...

I did the design for repairs on the dolphins, ladders, and board walks on that channel and a barge can't stop and if your motor fails, just tuck your head between your legs or be a good swimmer...


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

If it's not illegal for him to anchor or tie off, and unless he is right under you, what is the difference from another fisherman walking up to within 20 feet or so on the bridge?

I'd like to think I'd give you casting distance in my boat, but I really don't see the difference if a guy walks up next to you.

Same difference working a dock, if the owner or another boat is there already, I plan to move along, but there is no law against fishing the same dock as long as you stay out of the way of the guys there already. I'll even float by and say "hi"

Same over spots in the gulf. Nobody OWNS those spots. 

Common courtesy should prevail, but 2 guys fishing the same spot is not illegal. Just respect each others boundaries.

Jim


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

It wouldn't bother me unless they are pulling up over my lines like they did with you. I would 1st ask them nicely to please move off my lines and remind them they wouldn't want my line caught around their lower unit and ruining their seal. If they acted like aholes and it ticked me off I would just take my pole with 80lb test line and cast over their anchor line far away from them. Then reel up said anchor causing them to start drifting and then probably leave. Just not cool :thumbdown:


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Looking at the picture he is fishing the beach side of the bridge, looking at the back side of the bumpers. He is in the shadow of the bridge fishing the shade. I was and sometimes still am a bridge fisherman. I sit and cast. Therefore, I am sorry I didnt see you, hope my 3 oz pyramid didnt hurt you, or this on, or this one, or this one so on and so forth. I can't understand why you would spend money on a boat to fish a spot like that in the middle of the day. If I am gonna fish a spot accesible by land, I can assure you, I will not impead a fellow anglers chance of catching something by being one of these A HOLES


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Hey thats my boat, what ahole took it.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

So what everyone is dying to know: Did you catch any fish???:yes:

I'm sure the word will get back to the owner.....Alot of real estate at the bridge, maybe you were fishing on his private reef:whistling: Make sure you hit that spot as your waypoint so you can hit it later too:blink::shifty::thumbsup:


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

I think i may start compiling a photo album of dumbest fisherman, so that way everyone and check and see if the person next to them is "on the list"
here is the Id-10-t i had pull up on the sikes a few weeks ago. Im pretty sure he saw me loose a good spanish right at the bridge so as i rebaited he just cruised on over and dropped his anchor line making sure to cut off any casting lane i had that way. Oh and with the tailwind that day i was casting 30 yards past him before he decided he needed to fish there too. If i was a lead chunking kinda person i'm purty sure i could have put that gotcha in one of his cup holders.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

capt'n slim said:


> I think i may start compiling a photo album of dumbest fisherman.


 :laughing: Now that would make a great thread!


----------



## driver (Sep 24, 2009)

i thought the reason for having a boat was so you could fish where you canot get to from shore why get so close to a pier or bridge? you may as well save gas and wear and tear and fish off said bridge imo


----------



## caddysdad (Nov 8, 2010)

*I guess none of you guys have ever fished Boca Grande*

when the tarpon are running.

Then again, you can have a lot of lines in one spot and still be considerate.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

caddysdad said:


> be considerate.


Key words my friend so there you have it :thumbsup:


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

caddysdad said:


> when the tarpon are running.
> 
> Then again, you can have a lot of lines in one spot and still be considerate.


*Yes, I fished Boca Grande along with other folks, many of whom have passed away. In those days there were fewer boats/people and fewer assholes. The word "considerate" was well know, too.*


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

It's not illegal to anchor under a bridge, it is illegal to anchor in a channel.


----------



## Bert (Apr 13, 2012)

whitetail187 said:


> the A holes


If you catch a fish wayyy up there, how do you land it. Pier net? Or do you reel it up?

You said you were at the end of sike bridge, they look thry are pretty close to the middle of it.

Guy's that age are happy to be able to even get on a boat, they probably wish they could make it offshore.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

bigrick said:


> It's not illegal to anchor under a bridge, it is illegal to anchor in a channel.


:thumbsup: Pier rules do not apply.


----------



## showme parrothead (Nov 30, 2007)

K-Bill said:


> this is gonna get good if this boat owner is on the forum!


Yes it is. LMAO


----------

